# Bulking Diet Advice please



## buzz1466867955 (Jan 24, 2009)

Evening guys, ok here goes.. i've been training since november and have trimmed down from 18st to 15st 5lbs with 7 weeks break due to having a stomach hernea op that went a bit wrong!!! i am now at a stage where i want to bulk back up but with muscle. i am quite fortunate that i can eat when i want and normally stick training at same time every day, about 11am. i have been reading through many posts on here and know types of foods i need to eat but just struggling how to put it all together.

Also i could do with some advice on what protein to use and when, i've been using reflex instant whey? Also is it worth putting some build and recover in there aswell?

I'm 6' 4" and 15st 5lbs. Any help and advice would be greatly appreciated.

thanks in advance


----------



## buzz1466867955 (Jan 24, 2009)

I've has a stab at doing a bulking diet so all critisicms welcome.

Meal 1 - 7am - 4 eggs + 1 slice wholemeal toast and 2 scoops of whey.

Meal 2 - 10am - Oats + banana + milk

11:30am Train

Meal 3 - 1pm - 2 scoops whey + banana

Meal 4 - 3pm - Chicken/turkey/lean steak + basmati rice + veg

Meal 5 - 6pm - chicken or fish + 1 sweet potato + veg

Meal 6 - 9pm - 2 scoops whey with peanut butter.

Not to sure of how much i'll need of meat, oats etc, i will work this out, but just want to know if i'm heading in the right direction or if it needs tweaking here and there. Also would i benefit from adding in any other supplements?

Again all responses welcomed.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Swap your meal 1 for meal 2 get some simple carbs in your PWO shake, sorry I mean this, meal 1 100 gms oats with whole milk whey shake

Meal 2 4 eggs 2 slices wholemeal, apple

add some good fats, other than that here is a weight gaining shake...

40 grams of protein, banana egg white greek stle yogert 50 gms of readybrek and blend it, these are the type of thing you have to be getting down you when you are talking bulking your diet is more like a lean gain if that!!


----------



## buzz1466867955 (Jan 24, 2009)

cheers for that matey, my main aim is to bulk while keeping fat gains as low as i can. I do quite alot of cardio so hopefully this will keep of the fat. Am i still going in the right direction? Also are there any other supps i can add to help?

Chhers


----------



## buzz1466867955 (Jan 24, 2009)

sorry about this but when you say good fats, what can i get this from? are wee talking cashew nuts etc?


----------



## freddee (Mar 2, 2009)

Good fats, nuts, peanut butter, fish oil, extra virgin olive oil, ect do not be scared of getting these and some saturates in you, you are getting bulk and lean gain mixed up, I am nowhere near you height, but was succesfully dieting on 3000 calories a day you want to do a full days macro nutriant count and work out where you stand, and don't go too crazy on cardio, that is if you want to bulk, but few want to do this in summer? if you want to lean gain then your diet looks reasonable except for the lack of healthy fats.

You could add creatine, and a good multi vit, omega fish oil....


----------



## Jon6389 (Jan 19, 2011)

Maybe ad some turkey bacon to meal 1, i hear that steak and eggs first thing is pretty good for bulking, yet to try that 1 though.


----------

